# Now that's what I call Daggerfall



## Prince of Cats (Jul 9, 2011)

The delight at the sight of a sign for a tavern :*)

Does anyone else still play or remember this game? Bethesda released it for free in 2009. I remember playing this in elementary school when it was released in 1996 and loving it (I was always an advanced reader and avid PC gamer). There's a setup, DaggerfallInstaller, that's free and in one program makes an XP-compatible installation with the latest patches and some mods. If you're going to try this let me know for some tweaks with the video settings

For newer or younger gamers (not always the same) you may be more familiar with the two following games of the Elder Scrolls series: Morrowind and Oblivion. They are nice but don't come close to the scale of Daggerfall (750,000+ NPCs, 15,000+ locations, etc) and all its features. There's even a climbing skill for those of you who like to sneak to a town at night, scale the walls and rob all the stores  Just don't go bashing a bunch of doors down in the process or you'll hear "Halt! Halt!" and get to high-tail it or face trial (I hope you have friends in high places, know how to lie or smooth talk, or like the work camps)


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't know this, but the options look like King's Quest which would have been around 1993-5 somewhere in there. I did however, play Oblivion, and that was a lot of fun.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Jul 9, 2011)

Sulimo said:


> I don't know this, but the options look like King's Quest which would have been around 1993-5 somewhere in there. I did however, play Oblivion, and that was a lot of fun.



If you like King's Quest, there's a freeware remake with redone music and even voice overs (if you want do use them) and (relatively) nice graphics called KingsQuest VGA (1-3). I have a lot of Nostalgia invested in KQ5 from growing up  Just for reference, KQ 1-7 came out between 86 and 94 (according to Wikipedia). KQ:V :






The menu does look quite a bit cheesy  There are a lot more mouse and keyboard binds than buttons on the menu, though. It's much like Oblivion only more complicated


----------



## Sulimo (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah, I think I played KQ VI. Its begins where he has washed up on an island, and he has to travel around the islands to rescue a princess. That was one of my favorite games back in the day.


----------



## Turgon (Dec 2, 2011)

I downloaded this when Bethesda released it for free a couple of years ago (sadly I missed it first time around as I didn't get into gaming into a few years later) but it is still a quality piece of work. Sadly I don't really have time for a game of such epic scope, but I still have it on my PC and occasionally play it in a tiny window whilst doing other things. I think it's probably the best of The Elder Scrolls series - but my my heart belongs to the desolate beauty that is Morrowind.

I'd rate it just behind the best of Bioware's Infinity Engine games in terms of the greatest RPGs ever. Which is high praise indeed coming from me...^^


----------



## Prince of Cats (Dec 4, 2011)

Turgon said:


> I'd rate it just behind the best of Bioware's Infinity Engine games in terms of the greatest RPGs ever. Which is high praise indeed coming from me...^^


 
 Have you tried Baldurs Gate Trilogy / tutu / BiG World? They are ambitious mods that combine the Baldur's gate 1 and 2 games and their expansions into one story on the BGII-ToB engine. I'm playing Skyrim these days and they succeeded in adding some of the elements of daggerfall but they are still in many ways landing short, like you mentioned, of Morrowind (and daggerfall of course)


----------



## Turgon (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, I've played Baldur's Gate in tutu - that has to be one of my favourite mods ever! I've never actually finished Baldur's Gate 2 though - I've always had terrible luck with PCs and they've never lasted long enough for me to get to the end! Recently I picked up all of Bioware's Infinity Engine games from Amazon for a really good price though. Baldur's Gate 1&2 with expansions, Icewind Dale 1&2 with expansions _and_ Planescape: Torment. So I'm really looking forward to playing them on my laptop at some point.

Like you I've been playing Skyrim recently - and I think Bethesda have done a cracking job with that. Recently got hold of LoTR: War in the North too - which I've been enjoying. It manages to tie the world of the books and the world of the films together extremely well. It's not amazing or anything - but a nice treat for fans of both books and films. I just wish I had a bit more time for gaming at the moment, but seem to be going through a big reading phase.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Dec 4, 2011)

Turgon said:


> I've never actually finished Baldur's Gate 2 though - I've always had terrible luck with PCs and they've never lasted long enough for me to get to the end! Recently I picked up all of Bioware's Infinity Engine games from Amazon for a really good price though. Baldur's Gate 1&2 with expansions, Icewind Dale 1&2 with expansions _and_ Planescape: Torment. So I'm really looking forward to playing them on my laptop at some point.


 
You've never finished BG2? Does that mean you've never finished BG2-ToB also?? Man I cried when I beat Throne of Bhaal for the first time, and replayed the last battle over and over with different companions to see all the possible endings. I really like BG1 (and IWD 1&2) but BG2 and ToB are IMO some of the best immersive interactive story telling out there  

I've yet to try planescape torment yet, though - I'm jealous


----------



## Turgon (Dec 5, 2011)

I do feel slightly ashamed to have never finished BG2 - the furthest I ever got was escaping the Underdark hot on the heels of Jon Irenicus. I mean even my friend Daz has finished BG2 + ToB and he's a total RPG lightweight! I will get around to it soon - but I'll have to start from the beginning of BG1 and carry my character through!

Planescape: Torment is pretty special too PoC - extremely original!


----------

